# Incubo Milan: altro -100 e rischio 2021.



## admin (10 Giugno 2019)

Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 giugno, continua l'incubo Milan in materia di bilanci in rosso. Entro il prossimo 30 giugno il club rossonero chiuderà il bilancio a quota -100 mln di euro (o qualcosa in più). Serviranno cessioni che possano garantire plusvalenze, entro il mese. E senza un settlement c'è il forte rischio che il Milan vada a giudizio anche per il 2016-2019. E la situazione non è delle migliori nemmeno per il 2021.


----------



## neversayconte (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 giugno, continua l'incubo Milan in materia di bilanci in rosso. Entro il prossimo 30 giugno il club rossonero chiuderà il bilancio a quota -100 mln di euro (o qualcosa in più). Serviranno cessioni che possano garantire plusvalenze, entro il mese. E senza un settlement c'è il forte rischio che il Milan vada a giudizio anche per il 2016-2019. E la situazione non è delle migliori nemmeno per il 2021.



Siamo morti, morti se non vendiamo tutti.
Che sconforto.


----------



## Devil man (10 Giugno 2019)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Siamo morti, morti se non vendiamo tutti.
> Che sconforto.



ripigliati


----------



## Manue (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 giugno, continua l'incubo Milan in materia di bilanci in rosso. Entro il prossimo 30 giugno il club rossonero chiuderà il bilancio a quota -100 mln di euro (o qualcosa in più). Serviranno cessioni che possano garantire plusvalenze, entro il mese. E senza un settlement c'è il forte rischio che il Milan vada a giudizio anche per il 2016-2019. E la situazione non è delle migliori nemmeno per il 2021.



Nostradamus corriere


----------



## koti (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 giugno, continua l'incubo Milan in materia di bilanci in rosso. Entro il prossimo 30 giugno il club rossonero chiuderà il bilancio a quota -100 mln di euro (o qualcosa in più). Serviranno cessioni che possano garantire plusvalenze, entro il mese. E senza un settlement c'è il forte rischio che il Milan vada a giudizio anche per il 2016-2019. E la situazione non è delle migliori nemmeno per il 2021.



Un ringraziamento a Fassone e Mirabelli e il loro mercato da 250 milioni (fosse arrivata gente forte poi...).


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2019)

E poi ancora leggo gente che chiede investimenti e invoca allenatori che pigliano 10-12 milioni...

Vanno messe a bilancio quest'anno almeno 120 milioni in plusvalenze e fatte operazioni intelligenti per avere una rosa che mantenga il livello attuale (e non servono miracoli dai..)


----------



## vannu994 (10 Giugno 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Un ringraziamento a Fassone e Mirabelli e il loro mercato da 250 milioni (fosse arrivata gente forte poi...).



Si incensava Mirabelli e si schifa Osti... Siamo strani noi tifosi. Con 250 milioni e Osti/ Sartori/ Petrachi, insomma un DS vero eravamo in champions in carrozza, da due anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2019)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Siamo morti, morti se non vendiamo tutti.
> Che sconforto.



Addirittura


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E poi ancora leggo gente che chiede investimenti e invoca allenatori che pigliano 10-12 milioni...
> 
> Vanno messe a bilancio quest'anno almeno 120 milioni in plusvalenze e fatte operazioni intelligenti *per avere una rosa che mantenga il livello attuale* (e non servono miracoli dai..)



La parte in grassetto è assolutamente fondamentale. Fare un passo indietro sulla competitività della rosa e indebolirci sarebbe mortale per noi, adesso. Se ci indebolissimo rischieremmo seriamente di entrare in un tunnel di 3-4 anni solo per tornare a lottare per il quarto posto, figuriamoci per lo scudetto e la Champions.



koti ha scritto:


> Un ringraziamento a Fassone e Mirabelli e il loro mercato da 250 milioni (fosse arrivata gente forte poi...).



“Mirabilandia e Falsone, a voi auguro lo stesso fato di Belluccone” (post stile Curva ).

Quei due maiali intertristi sono riusciti nell’impresa di sbagliare ogni colpo, grandissimi figli di una vacca infibulata.

Penso senza alcuna iperbole nè esagerazione che il mercato dell’estate di due anni fa sia stato il mercato più fallimentare della storia del calcio. L’Inter di Moratti pre-2006 a confronto con ciò che è stato fatto due anni era una macchina perfettamente oliata che non sbagliava un colpo.



vannu994 ha scritto:


> Si incensava Mirabelli e si schifa Osti... Siamo strani noi tifosi. Con 250 milioni e Osti/ Sartori/ Petrachi, insomma un DS vero eravamo in champions in carrozza, da due anni.



Sartori nettamente meglio degli altri due, non c’è confronto. Tuttavia ritengo che Osti e Petrachi avrebbero comunque fatto molto meglio di Mirabilia e Fessone, del resto spendere 250 milioni e non riuscire a rinforzare la squadra è una autentica impresa, era molto più difficile sbagliare tutti gli acquisti che non azzeccarne nemmeno uno, con quelle cifre spese.

Infatti io dei dubbi sulla buonafede del mercato fatto dai due sfinteristi due anni fa li ho eccome. Sull’ultima gestione Belluccone post 2011/2012 invece i dubbi sono a zero: si è trattato di distruzione operata scientificamente e con grande competenza (altroché Milan gestito in maniera incompetente come dicono alcuni tifosi. Belluccone le cose le fa fatte bene, e come con massima competenza ci ha resi i più grandi, con la stessa massima e scientificamente calibrata competenza ci ha rasi letteralmente al suolo).


----------



## Didaco (10 Giugno 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Un ringraziamento a Fassone e Mirabelli e il loro mercato da 250 milioni (fosse arrivata gente forte poi...).



Ringraziamo soprattutto la gestione al passo con i tempi di Galliani.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La parte in grassetto è assolutamente fondamentale. Fare un passo indietro sulla competitività della rosa e indebolirci sarebbe veleno per noi, adesso. Se ci indebolissimo seriamente di entrare in un tunnel di 3-4 anni solo per tornare a lottare per il quarto posto, figuriamoci per lo scudetto e la Champions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non é esattamente cosí. I giocatori presi hanno comunque un valore buono, certo vanno fatte operazioni intelligenti di cessione.
Poi é vero che qualcosa hai perso, (vedi Bonucci, preso a 43 e venduto a 35). Ma i danni non sono irreparabili, per qualcuno guadagni anche.

Il problema al momento é simile a quello di due anni fa, devi fare un ridimensionamento, partendo da una squadra che invece andrebbe tecnicamente rinforzata. Non lo hai fatto due anni, fa, lo devi fare adesso. In realtá adesso siamo messi molto meglio come asset da mettere sul mercato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é esattamente cosí. I giocatori presi hanno comunque un valore buono, certo vanno fatte operazioni intelligenti di cessione.
> Poi é vero che qualcosa hai perso, (vedi Bonucci, preso a 43 e venduto a 35). Ma i danni non sono irreparabili, per qualcuno guadagni anche.
> 
> Il problema al momento é simile a quello di due anni fa, devi fare un ridimensionamento, partendo da una squadra che invece andrebbe tecnicamente rinforzata. Non lo hai fatto due anni, fa, lo devi fare adesso. In realtá adesso siamo messi molto meglio come asset da mettere sul mercato.



Il ridimensionamento deve essere solo sul lato dei costi, come ha detto Milanforever26, non possiamo permetterci di ridimensionarci anche tecnicamente, ridimensionarci tecnicamente e tornare ai “fasti” del Milan 2016/2017 o peggio 2015/2016 (il Milan 2013/2014 e 2014/2015 non lo menziono per decenza) sarebbe un colpo mortale per noi. Ripeto, ci aspetterebbe in quel caso un tunnel di tre o quattro anni solo per tornare competitivi per il quarto posto, non so se rendo l’idea.

È fondamentale che si riesca a fare quanto detto in questo post



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vanno messe a bilancio quest'anno almeno 120 milioni in plusvalenze e fatte operazioni intelligenti per avere una rosa che mantenga il livello attuale (e non servono miracoli dai..)



Se non ci si riuscisse forse torneremmo a vedere un Milan che si possa chiamare tale (cioè che possa lottare per lo scudetto) per il 2026/2027, e di lottare per la CL potremmo scordarcelo fino agli anni ‘30 (quando, se l’andazzo continua così, sette CL in bacheca equivarranno a ciò che sono tre CL nel 2019, a meno che clubs senza storia come PSG e CITY, e club con una bacheca relativamente magra come il Manchester United, non aprano un triumvirato tagliando fuori le spagnole, il Bayern e il Liverpool).

Riguardo a questa parte



> Non é esattamente cosí. I giocatori presi hanno comunque un valore buono, certo vanno fatte operazioni intelligenti di cessione.
> Poi é vero che qualcosa hai perso, (vedi Bonucci, preso a 43 e venduto a 35). Ma i danni non sono irreparabili, per qualcuno guadagni anche.



Sta di fatto comunque che non si è mai vista nella storia del calcio una squadra che spende 250 milioni (o 230, non ricordo adesso) da sesta in classifica e l’anno dopo chiude il campionato sempre da sesta in classifica con un misero punto in più. Mai successo.

Ottenere un achievement simile, anche solo dal punto di vista del calcolo delle probabilità, era nettamente più difficile che rinforzare la squadra.


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 giugno, continua l'incubo Milan in materia di bilanci in rosso. Entro il prossimo 30 giugno il club rossonero chiuderà il bilancio a quota -100 mln di euro (o qualcosa in più). Serviranno cessioni che possano garantire plusvalenze, entro il mese. E senza un settlement c'è il forte rischio che il Milan vada a giudizio anche per il 2016-2019. E la situazione non è delle migliori nemmeno per il 2021.




Un club come il Milan non può fare nulla senza gli investimenti diretti della proprietà.
L'intenzione iniziale era quella di creare un nucleo di pochi e ottimi giocatori (di cui almeno due grandi campioni) nel 2017, qualificarsi come minimo alla Champions e poi vivere di autofinanziamenti fino al 2021. 

Quel programma è andato in fumo con l'orrida campagna acquisti di Fassone e Mirabelli, ma concettualmente era una cosa sensata.
Ora però va ripetuta. Servono ancora 200 milioni (minimo) di campagna acquisti finanziata direttamente dalla proprietà. Si subiscono le eventuali sanzioni UEFA (che possono essere multe e restrizioni, ma di squalifiche per aver investito troppo mai ce ne sono state fino a oggi), ma almeno si esce da questa situazione.

Più il Milan rimanda gli investimenti, più è condannato ad affondare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E poi ancora leggo gente che chiede investimenti e invoca allenatori che pigliano 10-12 milioni...
> 
> Vanno messe a bilancio quest'anno almeno 120 milioni in plusvalenze e fatte operazioni intelligenti per avere una rosa che mantenga il livello attuale (e non servono miracoli dai..)



l'allenatore da 10M ti rivaluta la rosa di 50M quasi sempre.

se non ti fidi... ok.. ma neanche regalare 2M a giampy... sono scettico, soprattutto se mi presentano praet e compagnia. gente che costa *cara* e non vale il milan.
se vuoi risparmiare, prendi gente da 5M, promesse. e stai a vedere come va...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un club come il Milan non può fare nulla senza gli investimenti diretti della proprietà.
> L'intenzione iniziale era quella di creare un nucleo di pochi e ottimi giocatori (di cui almeno due grandi campioni) nel 2017, qualificarsi come minimo alla Champions e poi vivere di autofinanziamenti fino al 2021.
> 
> Quel programma è andato in fumo con l'orrida campagna acquisti di Fassone e Mirabelli, ma concettualmente era una cosa sensata.
> ...



Già.

Una gestione stile Fiorentina o Sampdoria funziona in quelle piazze, non può funzionare al Milan.

Vedremo cosa succederà con la UEFA e se l’FPF del maiale gobbo Platini terrà botta nei prossimi anni. Il City è nostro alleato.

Per quest’estate accontentiamoci di non indebolire la squadra, che sarà già un successo. Come detto il vero incubo da evitare adesso è un ridimensionamento tecnico, finché manteniamo una squadra che può lottare per il quarto posto siamo vivi.

È difficile? Certo, ma gente competente serve a questo. A tagliare con una falciatrice facendo quadrare i conti vendendo tutti i buoni e rimpiazzandoli con bidoni low cost creando un Milan da metà classifica sono buoni tutti, anche il primo scemo del villaggio sarebbe capace di attuare una campagna lacrime e sangue come quella che predicono alcuni tifosi commercialisti.

Risanare i conti facendo precipitare il tasso tecnico della squadra è una cosa che davvero anche un illetterato campagnolo che ha tenuto in mano il badile fino a 30 minuti fa saprebbe fare.


----------



## Djici (10 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é esattamente cosí. I giocatori presi hanno comunque un valore buono, certo vanno fatte operazioni intelligenti di cessione.
> Poi é vero che qualcosa hai perso, (vedi Bonucci, preso a 43 e venduto a 35). Ma i danni non sono irreparabili, per qualcuno guadagni anche.
> 
> Il problema al momento é simile a quello di due anni fa, devi fare un ridimensionamento, partendo da una squadra che invece andrebbe tecnicamente rinforzata. Non lo hai fatto due anni, fa, lo devi fare adesso. In realtá adesso siamo messi molto meglio come asset da mettere sul mercato.



Gli eventuali guadagni (ma quali?) li hai solo da giocatori per via del ammortamento. 
Pero fare i caroselli per una plusvalenza per via del ammortamento e ridicolo quando i soldi li hai PERSI. 
Se compri RR a 20 mln e li fai un biennale e lo cedi per 11 mln dopo dodici mesi fai una plusvalenza di 1mln. Ma in pratica ne hai persi 9!
L'unica cosa che potresti dire è che quei milioni sono stati utili per avere il giocatore in rosa... Ma il giocatore NON È STATO UTILE SPORTIVAMENTE. 
Quindi i vari Musacchio Bonucci Conti (per sfiga lui) RR Kessie Biglia Borini Calha Kalinic e Silva (e pure Donnarumma Senior) non solo ci hanno costato una valanga di soldi, non solo non hanno aumentato il valore ma in più sono stati inutili sportivamente. 

Aprite gli occhi. 
Un disastro come mai si era visto prima.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Gli eventuali guadagni (ma quali?) li hai solo da giocatori per via del ammortamento.
> Pero fare i caroselli per una plusvalenza per via del ammortamento e ridicolo quando i soldi li hai PERSI.
> Se compri RR a 20 mln e li fai un biennale e lo cedi per 11 mln dopo dodici mesi fai una plusvalenza di 1mln. Ma in pratica ne hai persi 9!
> L'unica cosa che potresti dire è che quei milioni sono stati utili per avere il giocatore in rosa... Ma il giocatore NON È STATO UTILE SPORTIVAMENTE.
> ...



Esattamente. L’ho scritto sopra, la campagna acquisti più fallimentare non della storia del Milan, non della storia del calcio italiano, ma della storia del calcio nella sua interezza. Le campagne acquisti di Moratti erano davvero gioielli di chirurgica precisione al confronto.

Infatti io ho seri dubbi che un tale disastro sia stato fatto in buona fede. Nemmeno un ragazzino mediamente competente di 18 anni che non ha mai fatto il DS in vita sua sarebbe riuscito a non fare progredire il Milan di una virgola dal punto di vista sportivo spendendo 230 milioni.

Riguardo al mercato da attuare quest’estate ribadisco quanto scritto sopra



> A tagliare con una falciatrice facendo quadrare i conti vendendo tutti i buoni e rimpiazzandoli con bidoni low cost creando un Milan da metà classifica sono buoni tutti, anche il primo scemo del villaggio sarebbe capace di attuare una campagna lacrime e sangue come quella che predicono alcuni tifosi commercialisti.
> 
> Risanare i conti facendo precipitare il tasso tecnico della squadra è una cosa che davvero anche un illetterato campagnolo che ha tenuto in mano il badile fino a 30 minuti fa saprebbe fare.


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é esattamente cosí. I giocatori presi hanno comunque un valore buono, certo vanno fatte operazioni intelligenti di cessione.
> Poi é vero che qualcosa hai perso, (vedi Bonucci, preso a 43 e venduto a 35). Ma i danni non sono irreparabili, per qualcuno guadagni anche.
> 
> Il problema al momento é simile a quello di due anni fa, devi fare un ridimensionamento, partendo da una squadra che invece andrebbe tecnicamente rinforzata. Non lo hai fatto due anni, fa, lo devi fare adesso. In realtá adesso siamo messi molto meglio come asset da mettere sul mercato.



Veramente con Bonucci è stata fatta plusvalenza


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E poi ancora leggo gente che chiede investimenti e invoca allenatori che pigliano 10-12 milioni...
> 
> Vanno messe a bilancio quest'anno almeno 120 milioni in plusvalenze e fatte operazioni intelligenti per avere una rosa che mantenga il livello attuale (e non servono miracoli dai..)



Il bilancio ad oggi chiuderà intorno ai - 70 (da Milano finanza). X sistemarlo basta vendere Donnarumma prima di fine giugno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 giugno, continua l'incubo Milan in materia di bilanci in rosso. Entro il prossimo 30 giugno il club rossonero chiuderà il bilancio a quota -100 mln di euro (o qualcosa in più). Serviranno cessioni che possano garantire plusvalenze, entro il mese. E senza un settlement c'è il forte rischio che il Milan vada a giudizio anche per il 2016-2019. E la situazione non è delle migliori nemmeno per il 2021.



Lo scrivo da giorni.

La politica di abbattimento costi non é piú procrastinabile.

Bisogna tagliare e di brutto anche, bisogna alimentare il bilancio con plusvalenze costanti (ho stimato intorno ai 200 milioni nei prossimi 3 anni), abbattere il monte ingaggi.

Tecnicamente faremo fatica?

L’adattamento non sará indolore, ma non é che Atalanta e Lazio avranno piú risorse di noi.

Dobbiamo essere bravi e smetterla per almeno 2-3 anni di pretendere risultati sportivi (che magari arriveranno), mampretendere risultati economici, per darci un futuro.


----------



## koti (10 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un club come il Milan non può fare nulla senza gli investimenti diretti della proprietà.
> L'intenzione iniziale era quella di creare un nucleo di pochi e ottimi giocatori (di cui almeno due grandi campioni) nel 2017, qualificarsi come minimo alla Champions e poi vivere di autofinanziamenti fino al 2021.
> 
> Quel programma è andato in fumo con l'orrida campagna acquisti di Fassone e Mirabelli, ma concettualmente era una cosa sensata.
> ...



Serve programmazione e competenza, gli all-in non portano da nessuna parte, lo abbiamo accertato sulla nostra pelle.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Veramente con Bonucci è stata fatta plusvalenza



In verità no.

Bonucci é stato svalutato di 264.000€ e per portare il suo valore residuo a bilancio da 35.264.000 € a 35.000.000 e poi é stato scambiato con Caldara valutato 35.000.000 facendo quindi plusvalenza = 0 (in veritá minusvalenza pari a 264.000€, il valore della svalutazione iscritta a bilancio). Comunque l’anno prima era stato acquistato per circa 44 milioni quindi l’operazione nel complesso é stata parecchio onerosa, comunque non pessima come quella di Higuain.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (10 Giugno 2019)

Allora, piccolo punto della situazione:

Bilancio 2014/2015 (B) -91 mln \
Bilancio 2015/2016 (B) -89 mln ---->totale rosso nel triennio 2014/2017 = -255 mln, massimo consentito dal FPF -30
Bilancio 2016/2017 (B) -75 mln /

Bilancio 2015/2016 (B) -89 mln \
Bilancio 2016/2017 (B) -75 mln ---->totale rosso nel triennio 2015/2018 = -290 mln, massimo consentito dal FPF -30
Bilancio 2017/2018 (Y) -126 mln /

Bilancio 2016/2017 (B) -75 mln \
Bilancio 2017/2018 (Y) -126 mln ---->totale rosso nel triennio 2015/2018 = -301 mln, massimo consentito dal FPF -30
Bilancio 2018/2019 (E) -100 mln /

La crudezza di questi dati è cosi assoluta che basterebbe per far star zitti tutti e meditare.Ma meditare a lungo. Invece devo leggere periodicamente che l'UEFA ce l'ha con noi, che si sono impuntati per impedirci di tornare competitivi, i "gombloddi" di Platini ed Agnelli che comandano Nyon e ci vogliono morti, ed altre stupidaggini assortite.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un club come il Milan non può fare nulla senza gli investimenti diretti della proprietà.
> L'intenzione iniziale era quella di creare un nucleo di pochi e ottimi giocatori (di cui almeno due grandi campioni) nel 2017, qualificarsi come minimo alla Champions e poi vivere di autofinanziamenti fino al 2021.
> 
> Quel programma è andato in fumo con l'orrida campagna acquisti di Fassone e Mirabelli, ma concettualmente era una cosa sensata.
> ...



Dissento.
Una politica di wuesto genere di crea problemi fino al 2030, perché poi si accavallano multe, se non squalifiche e nin esci piú dal circolo vizioso.

Abbiamo provato per anni ad agganciare i soldi della champions league con una serie di all-in che hanno solo aggravato la situazione.

É ora di far provare, sostenendoli, chi é fautore della crescita sostenibile.

Quella si non é mai stata provata. Adesso é ora e non é piú rimandabile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dissento.
> Una politica di wuesto genere di crea problemi fino al 2030, perché poi si accavallano multe, se non squalifiche e nin esci piú dal circolo vizioso.
> 
> Abbiamo provato per anni ad agganciare i soldi della champions league con una serie di all-in che hanno solo aggravato la situazione.
> ...



La crescita sostenibile al massimo ti porta regolarmente in EL. L’Inter ne è uscita perché Suning ha cominciato a pompare soldi nel club con plusvalenze gonfiate, un Milan che si mette a fare la Lazietta rimarrà al livello della Lazietta per sempre.

Anche l’Inter non sarebbe uscita dal tunnel senza un proprietario che pompava soldi nel club in maniera più o meno lecita.

E volete dirmi che Elliot il rovina Stati non è in grado di fare la stessa cosa?

Ma poi quella di cui parlate voi commercialisti dell’AC Elliot non è nemmeno crescita sostenibile, si tratta solo di una selvaggia opera di distruzione tecnica della squadra per risanare i conti.

Anche un cerebroleso, un mentecatto, una bestia, è capace di risanare il bilancio cedendo tutti i buoni e creando un Milan che tecnicamente valga la Spal 2018/2019. Chiunque.

Se questa è gente competente e non si tratta solo di usurai ebrei da quattro soldi che vogliono solo spennarci, devono riuscire a fare plusvalenze e mantenere invariato il tasso tecnico della squadra attuando un player trading coi controcazzi, come dice Milanforever26.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Allora, piccolo punto della situazione:
> 
> Bilancio 2014/2015 (B) -91 mln \
> Bilancio 2015/2016 (B) -89 mln ---->totale rosso nel triennio 2014/2017 = -255 mln, massimo consentito dal FPF -30
> ...



Concordo in toto.

Solo un dettaglio tecnico. Il cambio di periodicitá di bilancio (da gennaio a giugno), fatta nel 2017, fa si che uno dei bilanci sia quello semestrale gennaio 2017 - giugno 2017, con conseguente massimo sforamento portato da 30 a 24 milioni. Ma la sostanza non cambia.

Siamo in torto, torto marcio, e lo siamo da un decennio, solo la deliberata mancata qualificazione alla EL degli ultimi 4 anni Berlusconiani ha evitato che la scure si abbattesse prima (e sarebbe stata una mano santa).

Ora basta! Rientriamo nelle regole! E torniamo a far del Milan una squadra onorevole e degna dei suoi tifosi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il bilancio ad oggi chiuderà intorno ai - 70 (da Milano finanza). X sistemarlo basta vendere Donnarumma prima di fine giugno



Non risolvi nulla se vendi lui e poi fai mercato spendendo altri 100 milioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'allenatore da 10M ti rivaluta la rosa di 50M quasi sempre.
> 
> se non ti fidi... ok.. ma neanche regalare 2M a giampy... sono scettico, soprattutto se mi presentano praet e compagnia. gente che costa *cara* e non vale il milan.
> se vuoi risparmiare, prendi gente da 5M, promesse. e stai a vedere come va...



L'allenatore da 10 milioni l'anno non viene a fare il talent scout al Milan ragazzi..mettetevelo in testa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La crescita sostenibile al massimo ti porta regolarmente in EL. L’Inter ne è uscita perché Suning ha cominciato a pompare soldi nel club con plusvalenze gonfiate, un Milan che si mette a fare la Lazietta rimarrà al livello della Lazietta per sempre.
> 
> Anche l’Inter non sarebbe uscita dal tunnel senza un proprietario che pompava soldi nel club in maniera più o meno lecita.



Il Milan ha ricavi superiori a tutte tranne che Juve o Inter in CL.

Non capisco perché una regola che impone di spendere quanto ricavi impedisca alla squadra al terzo posto per ricavi di piazzarsi tra le prime quattro.

Certo devi spendere con oculatezza i soldi e non buttarli nel cesso. Ma dire, dobbiamo poterci qualificare spendendo il doppio degli altri perché noi dobbiamo esserci anche con gli inevitabili soldi buttati nel water closet mi sembra sbagliato.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un club come il Milan non può fare nulla senza gli investimenti diretti della proprietà.
> L'intenzione iniziale era quella di creare un nucleo di pochi e ottimi giocatori (di cui almeno due grandi campioni) nel 2017, qualificarsi come minimo alla Champions e poi vivere di autofinanziamenti fino al 2021.
> 
> Quel programma è andato in fumo con l'orrida campagna acquisti di Fassone e Mirabelli, ma concettualmente era una cosa sensata.
> ...



Una situazione come la nostra è unica credo. Nessuna squadra ha un passivo simile. Tutte le squadre del mondo rispettano certi parametri. Un’altra campagna di 200 mln netti ti comporterebbe un passivo di oltre 200 mln e sarebbe la fine. Ti farebbero giocare la Champions tra anni. Più tutte le squadre, dalla Juve all’inter e Napoli, rispettano i temi del FPF. Non vedo perché noi non dobbiamo farlo. Infatti su questa domanda nessuno mi da risposta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Più tutte le squadre, dalla Juve all’inter e Napoli, rispettano i temi del FPF.



Formalmente si. Sostanzialmente no, perché con le plusvalenze gonfiate di Inter e Juve anche il Milan risalirebbe in molto meno tempo. Il problema allora è un altro, e cioè che loro hanno una vera proprietà, con obiettivi non solo economici ma anche sportivi, e noi no. Parte tutto dalla proprietà ragazzi, tutto.





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ricavi superiori a tutte tranne che Juve o Inter in CL.
> 
> Non capisco perché una regola che impone di spendere quanto ricavi impedisca alla squadra al terzo posto per ricavi di piazzarsi tra le prime quattro.
> 
> Certo devi spendere con oculatezza i soldi e non buttarli nel cesso. Ma dire, dobbiamo poterci qualificare spendendo il doppio degli altri perché noi dobbiamo esserci anche con gli inevitabili soldi buttati nel water closet mi sembra sbagliato.



Il punto è che con un rosso come il nostro serve anche grande competenza in chi fa il mercato, perché altrimenti è fin troppo facile risanare i conti cedendo i Romagnoli e acquistando gli Opoku al loro posto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'allenatore da 10M ti rivaluta la rosa di 50M quasi sempre.
> 
> se non ti fidi... ok.. ma neanche regalare 2M a giampy... sono scettico, soprattutto se mi presentano praet e compagnia. gente che costa *cara* e non vale il milan.
> se vuoi risparmiare, prendi gente da 5M, promesse. e stai a vedere come va...




“L’allenatore da 10 milioni”, leggi Antonio Conte, costerá con i collaboratori circa 75 milioni nel prossimo triennio all’Inter (sperando per loro che lo sopportino 3 anni). Il nostro budget triennale per ammortamenti acquisti, ingaggi, allenatore, é intorno ai 550 milioni.
Vuor dire che tolto Chuck Norris (se anche avesse accettato) restavano 475 milioni, quindi meno di 160 all’anno per ingaggi e acquisti...
Tieni conto che anno scorso eravamo a 220... hai idea di che ridimensionamento si parlerebbe? Altro che quello attuale. Motivo in piú perché Chuck Norris non sarebbe venuto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se non ci si riuscisse forse torneremmo a vedere un Milan che si possa chiamare tale (cioè che possa lottare per lo scudetto) per il 2026/2027, *e di lottare per la CL potremmo scordarcelo fino agli anni ‘30 (quando, se l’andazzo continua così, sette CL in bacheca equivarranno a ciò che sono tre CL nel 2019*, a meno che clubs senza storia come PSG e CITY, e club con una bacheca relativamente magra come il Manchester United, non aprano un triumvirato tagliando fuori le spagnole, il Bayern e il Liverpool).



Ma santo cielo avete una fissa co sta storia delle Champions..questo è un problema serio di celholunghismo acuto dei tifosi rossoneri..
Siamo in una situazione che a momenti ci costava il fallimento e voi state a pensare alle champions?
Il Real non ha vinto coppe dei campioni per 40 anni, il Barca fino al 2005 ne aveva vinta UNA, i gobbi sono 25 anni che non la vedono..
In Italia Juve e Inter insieme non arrivano alle nostre..

Se fra 10 anni noi saremo a 7 e club che sono economicamente 50 volte più solidi di noi oggi (Bayern, Liverpool, Barca) ci avranno agganciato o superato di 1-2 champions quale sarebbe il problema??
Per inciso, Lo UTD ne ha vinte 2 negli ultimi 20 anni, idem il Bayern e il Liverpool..

State sereni, perché con l'ansia di non restare indietro abbiamo fatto zero programmazione negli ultimi 15 anni e i risultati oggi sono palesi: un disastro sia economico che sportivo.

Meglio 2-3 anni di lavoro serio e poi essere di nuovo "IL Milan" che continuare a fare disastri ogni anno e finire in bancarotta sperando nell'Emiro che atterri con l'elicottero


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Formalmente si. Sostanzialmente no, perché con le plusvalenze gonfiate di Inter e Juve anche il Milan risalirebbe in molto meno tempo. Il pronlema allora è un altro, e cioè che loro hanno una vera proprietà e noi no.



Sostanzialmente sarà onere della nuova dirigenza operare in uscita come juve e Inter. E poi azzeccare gli acquisti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La parte in grassetto è assolutamente fondamentale. Fare un passo indietro sulla competitività della rosa e indebolirci sarebbe mortale per noi, adesso. Se ci indebolissimo rischieremmo seriamente di entrare in un tunnel di 3-4 anni solo per tornare a lottare per il quarto posto, figuriamoci per lo scudetto e la Champions.



Io credo che lavorando bene, sostituire senza danni Suso, Gigio e Cutrone sarebbe assolutamente fattibile..non è che stiamo a parlare di sostituire Kakà e Sheva eh..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente sarà onere della nuova dirigenza operare in uscita come juve e Inter. E poi azzeccare gli acquisti.



Certamente, ma per farlo devono voler investire. L’Inter è pulita solo formalmente, non sostanzialmente, con le operazioni che fa e ha fatto, idem la Juve. Se noi avremo la disgrazia di avere una proprietà che vorrà rispettare l’FPF alla lettera senza fare le operazioni di Juve e Inter (operazioni costose ma necessarie) faremo meglio a prenderci dentiere di titanio, perché ci aspetta del pane talmente duro da mangiare che anche un pittbull rischierebbe di lasciarci sette/otto denti.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io credo che lavorando bene, sostituire senza danni Suso, Gigio e Cutrone sarebbe assolutamente fattibile..non è che stiamo a parlare di sostituire Kakà e Sheva eh..



Bene, se è fattibile allora che venga fatto. Questo è il primo anno vero di “proprietà” Elliot, che dimostrino cosa sanno fare e non tentino di darci a bere che gente che tiene per le palle degli Stati sovraninon riesca a mantenere il Milan al livello di forza tecnica attuale per il 2019/2020 perché nemmeno un bambino si berrebbe una sciocchezza di tal fatta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non risolvi nulla se vendi lui e poi fai mercato spendendo altri 100 milioni



Infatti Donnarumma sistemerebbe il bilancio dello scorso anno (e abbatterebbe di 13 milioni i costi di quello successivo). Servono almeno altri 60 milioni di plusvalenze entro giugno 2020. Io suggerirei Suso (sui 35), Rodriguez (sui 13) Locatelli (giá definito ne porta 10), piú qualche attivitá minore (Borini, Laxalt..). Per l’anno successivo terrei in canna Kessie, Cutrone e Chalanoglu.

Con 60 milioni di plusvalenze annue aumenti il budget per ammortamenti e acquisti intorno ai 180 milioni l’anno anche senza CL e da li puoi costruire una buona squadra.


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Una situazione come la nostra è unica credo. Nessuna squadra ha un passivo simile. Tutte le squadre del mondo rispettano certi parametri. Un’altra campagna di 200 mln netti ti comporterebbe un passivo di oltre 200 mln e sarebbe la fine. Ti farebbero giocare la Champions tra anni. Più tutte le squadre, dalla Juve all’inter e Napoli, rispettano i temi del FPF. Non vedo perché noi non dobbiamo farlo. Infatti su questa domanda nessuno mi da risposta.



Solo in Italia, e chissà perchè sempre i soliti club, danno peso al FPF.

Fa molto più comodo credere che non si possa investire a causa del FPF invece che rendersi conto che siano certe proprietà a essere riluttanti a spendere a saldo negativo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che con un rosso come il nostro serve anche grande competenza in chi fa il mercato, perché altrimenti è fin troppo facile risanare i conti cedendo i Romagnoli e acquistando gli Opoku al loro posto.



É ovvio.

Se noi siamo competenti e gli altri pure vinciamo noi (perché abbiamo budget maggiore)
Se noi siamo incompetenti e gli altri pure vinciamo noi (oerché abbiamo budget maggiore e ci possiamo permettere piú errori).
Se noi siamo competenti e gli altri incompetenti... sciambola! 
Se noi siamo incompetente e gli altri sono competenti allora perdiamo. Ma mi sembra anche giusto sia cosí.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Certamente, ma per farlo devono voler investire. L’Inter è pulita solo formalmente, non sostanzialmente, con le operazioni che fa e ha fatto, idem la Juve. Se noi avremo la disgrazia di avere una proprietà che vorrà rispettare l’FPF alla lettera senza fare le operazioni di Juve e Inter (operazioni costose ma necessarie) faremo meglio a prenderci dentiere di titanio, perché ci aspetta del pane talmente duro da mangiare che anche un pittbull rischierebbe di lasciarci sette/otto denti.



Ti ripeto che quella è più bravura della dirigenza. Sarà onere di Maldini & co riuscire a fare ciò. Sono pagati per questo. Tutti cedono e la maggior parte lo sa fare.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Solo in Italia, e chissà perchè sempre i soliti club, danno peso al FPF.




PSG e City hanno il bilancio in rosso? Aldilà poi che là premier sia un altro mondo. La juve per dire cederà forse cancelo per rientrare dal passivo. Ergo...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 giugno, continua l'incubo Milan in materia di bilanci in rosso. Entro il prossimo 30 giugno il club rossonero chiuderà il bilancio a quota -100 mln di euro (o qualcosa in più). Serviranno cessioni che possano garantire plusvalenze, entro il mese. E senza un settlement c'è il forte rischio che il Milan vada a giudizio anche per il 2016-2019. E la situazione non è delle migliori nemmeno per il 2021.



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Solo in Italia, e chissà perchè sempre i soliti club, danno peso al FPF.
> 
> Fa molto più comodo credere che non si possa investire a causa del FPF invece che rendersi conto che siano certe proprietà a essere riluttanti a spendere a saldo negativo.




Favola! Favola!

Tutti si sono adeguati 6-8 anni fa, quando era necessario farlo!

Tutte le societá sono in utile, in pareggio o in leggera perdita. Bisognava strutturare seriamente le societá per tempo, altro che proprietario che mette i soldi a bilancio. Bayern, Real, Barca... manco ce l’anno una vera proprietá e non hanno la mitica premier league.

Erano sotto di noi come fatturato 10 anni fa e guardiamo adesso!!

Ma vogliamo trasformarci anche noi in societá serie oppure siamo ancora nel 2020 a cercare il Belluscone di turno?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma santo cielo avete una fissa co sta storia delle Champions..questo è un problema serio di celholunghismo acuto dei tifosi rossoneri..
> Siamo in una situazione che a momenti ci costava il fallimento e voi state a pensare alle champions?
> Il Real non ha vinto coppe dei campioni per 40 anni, il Barca fino al 2005 ne aveva vinta UNA, i gobbi sono 25 anni che non la vedono..
> In Italia Juve e Inter insieme non arrivano alle nostre..
> ...



Di sicuro non pretendo di lottare per lo scudetto nei prossimi due-tre anni, quello che mi aspetto è almeno di non fare passi indietro tecnici e poter lottare seriamente per il quarto posto. Che poi è quello che hai scritto anche tu.

Solo su una cosa non concordo



> Se fra 10 anni noi saremo a 7 e club che sono economicamente 50 volte più solidi di noi oggi (Bayern, Liverpool, Barca) ci avranno agganciato o superato di 1-2 champions quale sarebbe il problema??



Questo mi dispiacerebbe molto, perché anche il nostro palmares ne risulterebbe ampiamente ridimensionato. Passare dall’essere il secondo club più titolato al mondo all’essere il sesto/settimo non mi farebbe certo piacere, è per questo che spero che finalmente il City e il Psg comincino a vincere. E comunque spero di rivincerla entro il 2027 e di non peggiorare il record precedente di digiuno (dal ‘69 all’89) , se nel frattempo City e Psg fanno ciò che hanno fatto le due spagnole negli ultimi dieci anni per noi sarebbe lo scenario migliore.




Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto che quella è più bravura della dirigenza. Sarà onere di Maldini & co riuscire a fare ciò. Sono pagati per questo. Tutti cedono e la maggior parte lo sa fare.



Della dirigenza e anche della proprietà che dovrà fare ciò che hanno fatto i cinesi dell’Inda per facilitarci il percorso.




Andreas89 ha scritto:


> PSG e City hanno il bilancio in rosso?



Il City e il Psg, e in misura minore l’Inter, hanno barato di brutto per avere bilanci formalmente puliti. Le sponsorizzazioni farlocche del PSG hanno fatto scuola.

Cito da un articolo 



> Prima dell’avvento degli sceicchi, nel 2010, i ricavi del Paris Saint Germain erano di 100 milioni. Poco più della Fiorentina di oggi. Con l’avvento del Qatar Sports Investments sono cresciuti con percentuali da tigri asiatiche: dai 222 milioni del 2012 ai 399 del 2013 fino ai 521 milioni toccati nel 2016 e ai 486 del 2017. La crescita del Psg è stata trainata specie all’inizio dai ricavi commerciali, che ancora oggi rappresentano più della metà del giro d’affari. I diritti tv inclusi quelli europei pesano infatti per il 25% (121 milioni) e il botteghino per il 19% (90 milioni). Nel 2014, all’epoca del settlement, il Psg registrava ricavi commerciali per 327 milioni che coprivano il 70% degli introiti totali. *Una situazione dovuta alle sponsorizzazioni garantite da “parti correlate”, ovvero da enti e società dello stesso Qatar, come quella dell’Ente del turismo del Qatar pari a 150/200 milioni a stagione, quella del Gruppo Ooredoo, società di telecomunicazioni che assicurava entrate per 15 milioni all’anno per cinque stagioni, o quella della Qatar National Bank. Il valore di questi contratti appariva sproporzionato rispetto al valore del brand Psg*. In quel momento il benchmark delle sponsorizzazioni era rappresentato dal contratto siglato dal Manchester United, la squadra con più tifosi al mondo, con la General Motor. Per esibire il marchio Chevrolet dalla stagione 2014/15 alla stagione 2020/21, i Red Devils hanno ottenuto 405 milioni di euro, circa 57 milioni annui.
> Come poteva dunque ritenersi equo a valori di mercato un compenso di 150 milioni all’anno come quello pagato dell’Ente del turismo del Qatar al Psg? Gli avvocati qatarioti hanno eccepito che i mega-contratti siglati con il Psg avevano (e hanno) la finalità di promuovere a livello globale l’immagine del Qatar, per cui non possono essere equiparati a normali contratti di sponsorizzazione, come sono al contrario quelli siglati dal Psg con Emirates (jersey sponsor), Nike (sponsor tecnico), Panasonic, McDonalds o Microsoft. La Uefa, alla fine di una lunga trattativa ha chiesto al Psg di “sterilizzare” fino al 50% il valore dei contratti commerciali siglati con soggetti del Qatar. Alla luce di ciò i bilanci sono stati rivisti determinando deficit più bassi di quelli che sarebbero dovuti essere e le sanzioni soft poi applicate nel 2014 (per alcuni consulenti della Uefa il contratto con l’Ente del Turismo valeva meno di 5 milioni all’anno).
> Discorso analogo è valso per il Manchester City con la mega-sponsorizzazione decennale di 400 milioni di sterline da parte di Etihad Airways che ha anche acquisito i diritti di intitolazione (naming rights) dello stadio. Ai due club è stata così comminata una multa da 60 milioni di euro pagabili in tre anni, oltre ad un tetto salariale per le successive stagioni e la riduzione delle rose per la Champions a 21 elementi. Nel frattempo sia Psg che City grazie alle faraoniche campagne acquisti, con 1,8 miliardi spesi dal Qatar in sette anni e 2,7 da Abu Dhabi nello stesso lasso di tempo, e alle vittorie sportive conquistate hanno incrementato il loro giro d’affari, con entrate commerciali percepite anche da aziende non legate alla proprietà.



Il PSG non sarebbe MAI entrato nell’attuale circolo virtuoso, dove necessitano solo di competenza e di acquisti mirati per poter vincere la Champions, senza le gherminelle che li hanno inseriti in suddetto circolo.

Ma noi dobbiamo sentirci dire che lo squalo Illiot, il mitico golem ebreo mangia nazioni, non possa facilitarci la risalita...

Certo, come no.




Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bayern, Real, Barca... manco ce l’anno una vera proprietá e non hanno la mitica premier league.



Riguardo alle due mafiose spagnole ho scritto l’altro giorno, qui (http://www.milanworld.net/dovremmo-...mpetenza-vt77437-post1856894.html#post1856894 )



> le due big spagnole sono anni che vengono sostenute dalle banche spagnole che a loro volta vengono sostenute dall'europa. Qualche anno fa le banche spagnole erano in grave difficoltà e le due mafiose ne pativano le conseguenze, alla fine è dovuta intervenire l'europa coi soldi di tutti noi per aiutarle, altroché financial “fair” play. Però se noi qualcuno volesse pomparci soldi nel club e fare aumenti di capitale arriverebbero i parrucconi della UEFA a romperci il cazio.



E infatti i risultati di queste agevolazioni ricevute dalle spagnole hanno avuto come risultato una CL cannibalizzata da loro per dieci anni.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Favola! Favola!
> 
> Tutti si sono adeguati 6-8 anni fa, quando era necessario farlo!
> 
> ...



Il problema è che se non mettiamo da parte una per tutte le 7 champions e i 50 trofei complessivi non andremo mai avanti. Tutte le società del mondo si sono adeguate e qui speriamo ancora nello sceicco di turno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 giugno, continua l'incubo Milan in materia di bilanci in rosso. Entro il prossimo 30 giugno il club rossonero chiuderà il bilancio a quota -100 mln di euro (o qualcosa in più). Serviranno cessioni che possano garantire plusvalenze, entro il mese. E senza un settlement c'è il forte rischio che il Milan vada a giudizio anche per il 2016-2019. E la situazione non è delle migliori nemmeno per il 2021.



E qui c'è chi piange per Conte, Sarri e i giocatori da 50 milioni che non possiamo comprare. 
La situazione è tragica. 
Che sia dannato chi ci ha ridotto in queste condizioni e chi poi ha banchettato sulla nostra carcassa. 

Certo che se Maldini dovesse farci tornare in Champions stabilmente e torna a farci operare come una società sana, gli va fatta la statua fuori dal nuovo stadio. Compito più difficile non poteva trovarlo. 

In questo momento non so chi sia messo peggio tra Milan e Lakers. E il brutto è che tifo per entrambi.


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> PSG e City hanno il bilancio in rosso? Aldilà poi che là premier sia un altro mondo. La juve per dire cederà forse cancelo per rientrare dal passivo. Ergo...





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Favola! Favola!
> 
> Tutti si sono adeguati 6-8 anni fa, quando era necessario farlo!
> 
> ...




ll FPF è morto nel momento in cui il PSG ha passato i soldi a Neymar per pagarsi personalmente la clausola.
È stato comunque un ottimo strumento per la UEFA per ricavare denaro dal nulla (multa di qui e multa di là, ogni anno si fanno un bel gruzzoletto).


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In verità no.
> 
> Bonucci é stato svalutato di 264.000€ e per portare il suo valore residuo a bilancio da 35.264.000 € a 35.000.000 e poi é stato scambiato con Caldara valutato 35.000.000 facendo quindi plusvalenza = 0 (in veritá minusvalenza pari a 264.000€, il valore della svalutazione iscritta a bilancio). Comunque l’anno prima era stato acquistato per circa 44 milioni quindi l’operazione nel complesso é stata parecchio onerosa, comunque non pessima come quella di Higuain.



A me risultava che nel bilancio scorso fosse stato messo l'ammortamento del cartellino di Bonucci ( è degli altri acquisti) al 50%. Quindi in questo bilancio era a 22 milioni. Anche non fosse così, poiché è stato venduto a Luglio quindi nel bilancio ora in chiusura il cartellino aveva un valore residuo di circa 26milioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Certamente, ma per farlo devono voler investire. L’Inter è pulita solo formalmente, non sostanzialmente, con le operazioni che fa e ha fatto, idem la Juve. Se noi avremo la disgrazia di avere una proprietà che vorrà rispettare l’FPF alla lettera senza fare le operazioni di Juve e Inter (operazioni costose ma necessarie) faremo meglio a prenderci dentiere di titanio, perché ci aspetta del pane talmente duro da mangiare che anche un pittbull rischierebbe di lasciarci sette/otto denti.
> 
> 
> 
> Bene, se è fattibile allora che venga fatto. Questo è il primo anno vero di “proprietà” Elliot, che dimostrino cosa sanno fare e non tentino di darci a bere che gente che tiene per le palle degli Stati sovraninon riesca a mantenere il Milan al livello di forza tecnica attuale per il 2019/2020 perché nemmeno un bambino si berrebbe una sciocchezza di tal fatta.



Se tu pensi che siamo passati da Higuain, 31 anni, che sarebbe costato 60 milioni + 9 netti di ingaggio a Piatek che ne è costati 35 e ne prende 2 (e ha 24 anni)...
Per me si può fare tutto...basta la competenza


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Di sicuro non pretendo di lottare per lo scudetto nei prossimi due-tre anni, quello che mi aspetto è almeno di non fare passi indietro tecnici e poter lottare seriamente per il quarto posto. Che poi è quello che hai scritto anche tu.
> 
> Solo su una cosa non concordo
> 
> ...



Nessuno di noi vuole un ridimensionamento del nostro palmares..ma io ragiono diversamente, a me di quanto hanno vinto le altre frega zero..finché non parliamo di gobbi o melme i confronti lasciano il tempo che trovano..perché poi dipende anche da come le vinci le coppe..per esempio il Real 3 delle ultime 4 champions le ha vinte in modo patetico..con furti arbitrali o suicidi degli avversari..per me il valore lì sta a zero o quasi..
Oggi invidio i club che possono programmare il futuro, mentre noi dobbiamo stare qua con la calcolatrice perché abbiamo lavorato da cani prima..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se tu pensi che siamo passati da Higuain, 31 anni, che sarebbe costato 60 milioni + 9 netti di ingaggio a Piatek che ne è costati 35 e ne prende 2 (e ha 24 anni)...
> Per me si può fare tutto...basta la competenza



Infatti, competenza. Che la dimostrino adesso. Anche perché se pensiamo di tenerci Piatek, Romagnoli e Paqueta stando fuori ancora dalla CL stiamo sognando ad occhi aperti. Questi giustamente vogliono giocare la CL e non credo che accetterebbero di stare ancora tre anni in un Milan che marcisce in EL.

Se riusciamo a mantenere una rosa globalmente forte come quella di quest’anno, con un allenatore come Giampaolo, che rappresenta senza ombra di dubbio un upgrade rispetto a Rino (sebbene per me Giampaolo non fosse nemmeno una terza scelta), il quarto posto dovrebbe essere nostro.


----------



## Djici (10 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> ll FPF è morto nel momento in cui il PSG ha passato i soldi a Neymar per pagarsi personalmente la clausola.
> È stato comunque un ottimo strumento per la UEFA per ricavare denaro dal nulla (multa di qui e multa di là, ogni anno si fanno un bel gruzzoletto).



Quello era il piano iniziale. Alla fine non l'hanno fatto.


----------



## sunburn (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo mi dispiacerebbe molto, perché anche il nostro palmares ne risulterebbe ampiamente ridimensionato. Passare dall’essere il secondo club più titolato al mondo all’essere il sesto/settimo non mi farebbe certo piacere, è per questo che spero che finalmente il City e il Psg comincino a vincere. E comunque spero di rivincerla entro il 2027 e di non peggiorare il record precedente di digiuno (dal ‘69 all’89) , se nel frattempo City e Psg fanno ciò che hanno fatto le due spagnole negli ultimi dieci anni per noi sarebbe lo scenario migliore.


Il nostro palamares è "drogato" dal trentennio di vittorie berlusconiane. Senza quel trentennio saremmo fermi a 2 Coppe dei Campioni vinte negli anni Sessanta e a 10 scudetti. Contrariamente ad altri club che hanno vinto molto nello stesso periodo(Barcellona e Real su tutti), noi abbiamo vinto essenzialmente grazie alle palate di soldi messi di tasca propria da un singolo. Questo rende estremamente complicato tornare a vincere perché veniamo da anni in cui non abbiamo avuto una vera struttura societaria e abbiamo vissuto al di sopra delle reali possibilità del club in sé considerato, grazie alla proprietà che copriva le perdite.
Tutti noi ci auguriamo di rivedere un capitano del Milan alzare l'ottava prima di morire, ma bisgona prendere in considerazione e accettare l'idea che questo possa anche non succedere, senza rodersi troppo il fegato. Se no il calcio, da momento di svago quale dovrebbe essere diventa un supplizio.


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non risolvi nulla se vendi lui e poi fai mercato spendendo altri 100 milioni



Vendi Donnarumma entro il 30 giugno (ci dovrebbe essere anche la plusvalenza di Locatelli) e chiudi quasi in pari. Dopo 1 luglio non hai più 12 milioni di stipendio Donnarumma e non hai 20 milioni di stipendi di chi ha finito il contratto+ 7 di baka. Vendi Suso e fai plusvalenza di almeno 30 milioni + risparmio di 7 milioni di stipendio. Rispetto alla chiusura di questo bilancio, senza la plusvalenza Donnarumma, sei circa a + 10. Da lì inizia il tuo mercato....devi essere bravo a non sbagliare nulla sia in entrata che in uscita...es senza altre uscite e prendendo sensi e praet sei a - 10...


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'allenatore da 10 milioni l'anno non viene a fare il talent scout al Milan ragazzi..mettetevelo in testa



ti ho ben detto che se non vuoi il big ok, ma neanche il giampy, strapagato oltretutto.
poi vedremo, io non lo conosco. magari è bravo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il nostro palamares è "drogato" dal trentennio di vittorie berlusconiane. *Senza quel trentennio saremmo fermi a 2 Coppe dei Campioni vinte negli anni Sessanta e a 10 scudetti*. Contrariamente ad altri club che hanno vinto molto nello stesso periodo(Barcellona e Real su tutti), noi abbiamo vinto essenzialmente grazie alle palate di soldi messi di tasca propria da un singolo. Questo rende estremamente complicato tornare a vincere perché veniamo da anni in cui non abbiamo avuto una vera struttura societaria e abbiamo vissuto al di sopra delle reali possibilità del club in sé considerato, grazie alla proprietà che copriva le perdite.
> Tutti noi ci auguriamo di rivedere un capitano del Milan alzare l'ottava prima di morire, ma bisgona prendere in considerazione e accettare l'idea che questo possa anche non succedere, senza rodersi troppo il fegato. Se no il calcio, da momento di svago quale dovrebbe essere diventa un supplizio.



Questo non puoi saperlo. Non è detto che senza Belluccone avremmo avuto necessariamente dei presidenti morti di fame incapaci di farci vincere, quindi non puoi dire che senza Berlusconi saremmo fermi alle due CL degli anni ‘60.

Magari non ne avremmo sette, ma che saremmo fermi a due CL e addirittura allo scudetto della stella di 40 anni fa (quando perfino la ROMA!!!! Ha vinto qualcosa nel frattempo, e ha raggiunto una finale di CL e una semifinale) non sta scritto da nessuna parte.



> Questo rende estremamente complicato tornare a vincere perché veniamo da anni in cui non abbiamo avuto una vera struttura societaria e abbiamo vissuto al di sopra delle reali possibilità del club in sé considerato, grazie alla proprietà che copriva le perdite.



Infatti l’FPF nella sua forma attuale per clubs come il Milan è la morte, perché non solo non permette alla proprietà di ripianare, ma non permette nemmeno di fare quegli investimenti che sarebbero necessari per mettersi in pari con le altre.

L’FPF attuale per un club come il Milan è l’equivalente delle sabbie mobili, più cerchi di risalire più sprofondi.

La SuperCL da quello che so dovrebbe dare ai club che vi partecipano dei ricavi esorbitanti che dovrebbero metterci in pari con le attuali grandi europee. E pensare che ci sono milanisti che sono contrari a quella competizione...



> Se no il calcio, da momento di svago quale dovrebbe essere diventa un supplizio.



L’idea di un Milan ridimensionato *definitivamente* come quella prospettata nel tuo post è dolorosa anche solo a pensarla, figuriamoci cosa sarebbe viverla.

Se succedesse ciò dovrei solo sperare di riuscire a disinteressarmi al calcio, perché in caso contrario sarebbe solo fonte di dispiaceri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti, competenza. Che la dimostrino adesso. Anche perché se pensiamo di tenerci Piatek, Romagnoli e Paqueta stando fuori ancora dalla CL stiamo sognando ad occhi aperti. Questi giustamente vogliono giocare la CL e non credo che accetterebbero di stare ancora tre anni in un Milan che marcisce in EL.
> 
> Se riusciamo a mantenere una rosa globalmente forte come quella di quest’anno, con un allenatore come Giampaolo, che rappresenta senza ombra di dubbio un upgrade rispetto a Rino (sebbene per me Giampaolo non fosse nemmeno una terza scelta), il quarto posto dovrebbe essere nostro.



Con un tecnico vero però, inizio ad aspettarmi che i campioni facciano anche la differenza..perché sono anni che abbiamo pseudo fenomeni che poi, a fine anno, quando si tirano le somme hanno prodotto un utile netto di zero sul campo


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ti ho ben detto che se non vuoi il big ok, ma neanche il giampy, strapagato oltretutto.
> poi vedremo, io non lo conosco. magari è bravo



Strapagato..viene al Milan a prendere quanto prende Gasperini all'Atalanta..sarà nemmeno il doppio di quanto prendeva alla Samp..


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> “L’allenatore da 10 milioni”, leggi Antonio Conte, costerá con i collaboratori circa 75 milioni nel prossimo triennio all’Inter (sperando per loro che lo sopportino 3 anni). Il nostro budget triennale per ammortamenti acquisti, ingaggi, allenatore, é intorno ai 550 milioni.
> Vuor dire che tolto Chuck Norris (se anche avesse accettato) restavano 475 milioni, quindi meno di 160 all’anno per ingaggi e acquisti...
> Tieni conto che anno scorso eravamo a 220... hai idea di che ridimensionamento si parlerebbe? Altro che quello attuale. Motivo in piú perché Chuck Norris non sarebbe venuto.



uffa però.... ma leggete dai, l'ho già ripetuto 10 volte...

ripeto ancora... l'allenatore costa caro anche perchè il più delle volte ti fa guadagnare 5 volte quello che costa. ci sono gli esempi. cosa mi riporti questi calcoli?

poi continuo... non ti fidi? hai paura? non viene? ok, non prendere il top... ma neanche il top al contrario. 

non è un ragionamento assurdo. è un'opinione.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Strapagato..viene al Milan a prendere quanto prende Gasperini all'Atalanta..sarà nemmeno il doppio di quanto prendeva alla Samp..



si, dove sta scritto che da noi devono tutti raddoppiare l'ingaggio? poi lamentatevi dei conti in rosso, c'abbiam scritto scemi in fronte


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 giugno, continua l'incubo Milan in materia di bilanci in rosso. Entro il prossimo 30 giugno il club rossonero chiuderà il bilancio a quota -100 mln di euro (o qualcosa in più). Serviranno cessioni che possano garantire plusvalenze, entro il mese. E senza un settlement c'è il forte rischio che il Milan vada a giudizio anche per il 2016-2019. E la situazione non è delle migliori nemmeno per il 2021.



In verità la questione economica in Italia dice poco. La juve vince il primo campionato con il duo Vucinic-Matri ma con un Pirlo a parametro 0. 
L'Atalanta è arrivata in Champions per merito di una sana organizzazione di gioco e societaria, nessun exploit fortunoso.

Anzi a parte la Juve che come sappiamo ha un proprio sistema, chi negli ultimi anni ha fatto "plusvalenze" non è che abbia ottenuto granché. 

Questo per dire che si va recuperato il debito, ma serve prima organizzare al meglio la società dimostrando di avere un serio progetto di risanamento ma anche di investimento.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Con un tecnico vero però, inizio ad aspettarmi che i campioni facciano anche la differenza..perché sono anni che abbiamo pseudo fenomeni che poi, a fine anno, quando si tirano le somme hanno prodotto un utile netto di zero sul campo



Eh si, con un tecnico vero i giocatori non avranno più alibi.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (10 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Solo in Italia, e chissà perchè sempre i soliti club, danno peso al FPF.
> 
> Fa molto più comodo credere che non si possa investire a causa del FPF invece che rendersi conto che siano certe proprietà a essere riluttanti a spendere a saldo negativo.



Finalmente uno che sa e/o capisce le cose.Non c'è nessun FPF che impedisca ad Elliott di spendere, perlomeno entro certi limiti, che però nella nostra situazione sarebbero manna dal cielo....con 60 mln in più all'anno strutturali, legali e consentiti dalle regole vigenti parametrate al fatturato netto del Milan, si potrebbero fare tante cose! O perlomeno, molto più di quanto si possa fare attualmente.
E' quindi evidente che al di la dei soliti proclami, che sentiamo a ritornello da ormai 7-8 anni, alla fine non c'è mai una volontà sancita dai fatti di investire pesantemente ed almeno a medio termine per riportarci dove ci compete.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> ll FPF è morto nel momento in cui il PSG ha passato i soldi a Neymar per pagarsi personalmente la clausola.
> È stato comunque un ottimo strumento per la UEFA per ricavare denaro dal nulla (multa di qui e multa di là, ogni anno si fanno un bel gruzzoletto).



La clausola rescissoria é SEMPRE pagata dal giocatore, il piú delle volte con i soldi che gli passa la societá di destinazione.

Che i soldi passati a Neymar venissero non dal PSG é stato sempre smentito dall’emiro stesso che afferma che tali soldi sono presenti nel bilancio. Non vedo perché avrebbe dovuto mentire visto che la cosa sarebbe stata facilmente verificabile alla pubblicazione dei bilanci. Infatti Mbappe fu preso in prestito proprio perché per quell’anno l’acquisto di Neymar aveva giá spostato troppo i bilanci.
In realtá il PSG veniva da due bilanci in attivo e aveva gli ammortamenti degli acquisti passati in riduzione dopo la rinegoziazione degli ingaggi, quindi aveva spazio per inserire Neymar e mBappe con qualche cessione a supporto.
Poi finire, forse quellamdopoia cessione li fará un pó sforare tra 2-3 anni , ma magari di poco,mdel valore di una multa. 

Finisco dicendo che tutti citano PSG e City, al limite. L’Inter che qualche marchingegno cercano di mettere in piedi, ma non riescono a portare dati di altre squadre che violino il fpf eppure ottengono risultati in europa ed in patria molto superiori a queste.

Tutti che invece di trovare un modo di imitare il Bayern o il Liverpool o l’Atletico Madrid, cercano una proprietá disposta ad imbrogliare. 

Per me inconcepibile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Finalmente uno che sa e/o capisce le cose.Non c'è nessun FPF che impedisca ad Elliott di spendere, perlomeno entro certi limiti, che però nella nostra situazione sarebbero manna dal cielo....con 60 mln in più all'anno strutturali, legali e consentiti dalle regole vigenti parametrate al fatturato netto del Milan, si potrebbero fare tante cose! O perlomeno, molto più di quanto si possa fare attualmente.
> E' quindi evidente che al di la dei soliti proclami, che sentiamo a ritornello da ormai 7-8 anni, alla fine non c'è mai una volontà sancita dai fatti di investire pesantemente ed almeno a medio termine per riportarci dove ci compete.



Già solo se l’usuraio ebreo cominciasse a spendere gran soldoni per il progetto stadio, per il settore giovanile e per il merchandising all’estero faremmo grandi passi in avanti, concordo.

E quelle spese mi risulta non ricadano sotto lo stramaledetto FPF, la proprietà può smiliardare in questi ambiti...

Se solo penso in che mani siamo, quando Al Thani voleva comprarci nel 2007 (e siccome eravamo in piena era pre-FPF avrebbe avuto modo di smiliardare e assicurarci un futuro radioso prima che i parrucconi UEFA cominciassero a rompere ) e Belluccone glielo ha impedito perché doveva usare il Milan per i suoi luridi comodi....

Che quel maiale sia maledetto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> uffa però.... ma leggete dai, l'ho già ripetuto 10 volte...
> 
> ripeto ancora... l'allenatore costa caro anche perchè il più delle volte ti fa guadagnare 5 volte quello che costa. ci sono gli esempi. cosa mi riporti questi calcoli?
> 
> ...



Spalletti 6 milioni ha fatto raddoppiare il valore di quelli dell’Inter?
Sarri 1 milione cosa ha fatto con i giocatori del Napoli?
E Gasperini con quelli dell’Atalanta?
Ancelotti con 5 milioni ha aumentato il valore di quelli del Napoli?
E Giampaolo con i giocatori della Samp?
E Conte con quelli del Chelsea?

La veritá é che i giocatori vengono valorizzati da squadre che giocano bene, non dal nome degli allenatori. E solo parzialmente dalle vittorie.

La qualitá del gioco é ció che conta piú di tutto per questo e Giampolo in questo non sará Guardiola, ma non é l’ultimo della pista.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spalletti 6 milioni ha fatto raddoppiare il valore di quelli dell’Inter?
> Sarri 1 milione cosa ha fatto con i giocatori del Napoli?
> E Gasperini con quelli dell’Atalanta?
> Ancelotti con 5 milioni ha aumentato il valore di quelli del Napoli?
> ...



Qualità del gioco ma anche risultati.

Un Milan 2019/2020 dal gioco arioso e divertente che dovesse chiudere la stagione a 60 punti dubito valorizzerebbe alcunchè...

Certo, se fai 60 punti con la SPAL giocando perdipiù bene allora i giocatori li valorizzi all’inverosimile, ma un club che con il terzo fatturato in Italia dovesse fare 60 punti sarebbe un disastro, più ancora se dovesse farli con un gioco degno di questo nome, perché vorrebbe dire che è proprio il tasso tecnico dei giocatori che fa pena (e in tal caso risulterebbero essere dei bidoni sopravvalutati e strapagati e basta), non essendoci più l’alibi del tecnico incapace di dare un gioco alla squadra e di insegnare schemi offensivi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eh si, con un tecnico vero i giocatori non avranno più alibi.



Infatti..e che non mi si venga a dire poi "eh ma Giampaolo è un incapace"...eh no cavolo! Giampaolo è molto stimato e comunque sulle sue doti di maestro si sono spesi in diversi, quindi i risultati possono anche essere altalenanti..ma non accetto di vedere gente che non sa giocare a calcio


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si, dove sta scritto che da noi devono tutti raddoppiare l'ingaggio? poi lamentatevi dei conti in rosso, c'abbiam scritto scemi in fronte



Se te passi dal fare lo stesso lavoro per una ditta che è 20 volte più grande, e quindi con responsabilità diverse, prendi di più..
Un conto è che ti danno in mano una rosa costata 50 milioni, un altro se devi far rendere un gruppo costato 400


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti..e che non mi si venga a dire poi "eh ma Giampaolo è un incapace"...eh no cavolo! Giampaolo è molto stimato e comunque sulle sue doti di maestro si sono spesi in diversi, quindi i risultati possono anche essere altalenanti..ma non accetto di vedere gente che non sa giocare a calcio



Concordo in pieno.

Solo un appunto: “risultati altalenanti” ok, ma fino ad un certo punto. Perché se con una rosa forte come quella del Milan 2018/2019 (partiamo da questo presupposto noi, giusto? È quello che sia io che te auspichiamo e riteniamo più che possibile, perché poi è chiaro che se smantelli e fai una rosa oscena come quella del Milan 2014/2015 ci vorrebbe Jurgen Klopp anche solo per farle fare 63 punti) dovessimo fare 62 punti e arrivare settimi, pur giocando magari bene e secondo le idee di Giampaolo, beh questo sarebbe un disastro non da poco.

E paradossalmente darebbe ragione a chi dice che Gattuso, col suo anticalcio, nel 2018/2019 abbia fatto un miracolo, perché in tale scenario da incubo l’anticalcio di Rino risulterebbe paradossalmente, dati alla mano, il più prolifico per questa squadra.


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 giugno, continua l'incubo Milan in materia di bilanci in rosso. Entro il prossimo 30 giugno il club rossonero chiuderà il bilancio a quota -100 mln di euro (o qualcosa in più). Serviranno cessioni che possano garantire plusvalenze, entro il mese. E senza un settlement c'è il forte rischio che il Milan vada a giudizio anche per il 2016-2019. E la situazione non è delle migliori nemmeno per il 2021.




Il Cavaliere Bianco ci salverà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Cavaliere Bianco ci salverà.



Speriamo che il 2024 arrivi presto.

Per tutti i nostalgici che sono contro la SuperCL, avete presente quanto si passerebbe a prendere di diritti TV in caso di Superlega? Se ora il Milan prende 70/80 milioni l'anno, si passerebbe a 300/400, perché i diritti televisivi dei vari Stati sostanzialmente confluirebbero nella Superlega/SuperCL, che avrebbe un seguito pazzesco a discapito dei campionati nazionali.

Più passa il tempo più mi convinco che sia la nostra vera ancora di salvezza.


----------



## hsl (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che il 2024 arrivi presto.
> 
> Per tutti i nostalgici che sono contro la SuperCL, avete presente quanto si passerebbe a prendere di diritti TV in caso di Superlega? Se ora il Milan prende 70/80 milioni l'anno, si passerebbe a 300/400, perché i diritti televisivi dei vari Stati sostanzialmente confluirebbero nella Superlega/SuperCL, che avrebbe un seguito pazzesco a discapito dei campionati nazionali.
> 
> Più passa il tempo più mi convinco che sia la nostra vera ancora di salvezza.



E se non rientrassimo nella Superlega?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

hsl ha scritto:


> E se non rientrassimo nella Superlega?



Sarebbe la fine.

Anche perché la SuperCL/Superlega ci sarà sicuramente dal 2024, e i club che vi parteciperanno prenderanno il volo, perciò se senza l’esistenza della SuperCL e col mantenimento dello stato di cose attuale (con le squadre di serie A che coi diritti TV prendono due spicci) per noi sarebbe difficilissimo risalire, con l’esistenza della SuperCL e noi esclusi diventerebbe impossibile. Anche solo tra la Juve e noi si creerebbe un divario economico paragonabile all’attuale divario tra Milan e Genoa.

Da quello che so però i meriti storici avranno un peso per l’entrata nella SuperCL.


----------



## uolfetto (10 Giugno 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Una situazione come la nostra è unica credo. Nessuna squadra ha un passivo simile. Tutte le squadre del mondo rispettano certi parametri. Un’altra campagna di 200 mln netti ti comporterebbe un passivo di oltre 200 mln e sarebbe la fine. Ti farebbero giocare la Champions tra anni. Più tutte le squadre, dalla Juve all’inter e Napoli, rispettano i temi del FPF. Non vedo perché noi non dobbiamo farlo. Infatti su questa domanda nessuno mi da risposta.



ti risponderanno PERCHE' NOI SIAMO IL MILAN 7 CHAMPIONS TIFOSI COMMERCIALISTI


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Qualità del gioco ma anche risultati.
> 
> Un Milan 2019/2020 dal gioco arioso e divertente che dovesse chiudere la stagione a 60 punti dubito valorizzerebbe alcunchè...
> 
> Certo, se fai 60 punti con la SPAL giocando perdipiù bene allora i giocatori li valorizzi all’inverosimile, ma un club che con il terzo fatturato in Italia dovesse fare 60 punti sarebbe un disastro, più ancora se dovesse farli con un gioco degno di questo nome, perché vorrebbe dire che è proprio il tasso tecnico dei giocatori che fa pena (e in tal caso risulterebbero essere dei bidoni sopravvalutati e strapagati e basta), non essendoci più l’alibi del tecnico incapace di dare un gioco alla squadra e di insegnare schemi offensivi.



Non se la rosa é fatta con tanti giocatori di 22-23 anni che prendono 1,2 di stipendio.

Poi tutto ha la giusta dimensione.

Forse 60 punti sono veramente troppo pochi, ma arrivare sesti con 65, facendo bel gioco e magari tanti gol, i tuoi giovani li valorizza eccome.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se riusciamo a mantenere una rosa globalmente forte come quella di quest’anno, con un allenatore come Giampaolo, che rappresenta senza ombra di dubbio un upgrade rispetto a Rino (sebbene per me Giampaolo non fosse nemmeno una terza scelta), il quarto posto dovrebbe essere nostro.



spesso purtroppo 1+1 non fa 2. cambi il modo di giocare e i rendimenti dei giocatori. metti che hai qualche infortunio grave, o un po' di sfiga... io penso che questa stagione sia stato un evento unico per come è girata e non sfruttare il tutto sia stato un disastro


----------



## uolfetto (10 Giugno 2019)

hsl ha scritto:


> E se non rientrassimo nella Superlega?



io è da parecchio che vado dicendo che messi come siamo adesso, con questa situazione economica e tecnica saremmo sicuramente fuori dalla cosidetta superlega. fortunatamente abbiamo tempo per adeguarci fino al 2024.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la fine.
> 
> Anche perché la SuperCL/Superlega ci sarà sicuramente dal 2024, e i club che vi parteciperanno prenderanno il volo, perciò se senza l’esistenza della SuperCL e col mantenimento dello stato di cos’è attuale (con le squadre di serie A che coi diritti TV prendono due spicci) per noi sarebbe difficilissimo risalire, con l’esistenza della SuperCL e noi esclusi diventerebbe impossibile. Anche solo tra la Juve e noi si creerebbe un divario economico paragonabile all’attuale divario tra Milan e Genoa.
> 
> Da quello che so però i meriti storici avranno un peso per l’entrata nella SuperCL.



Ricordo che il campionato che qualifica per la superlega é quello 2023/2024.

L’ammissione alla superlega sará esaminata nella primavera 2024 sulla base dei seguenti bilanci:

2020/2021
2021/2022
2022/2023

Quindi da luglio dell’anno prossimo saremo sotto esame per la partecipazione alla superlega.

Se davvero seguissero il folle consiglio di fare altri investimenti a sbalzo che affondano il bilancio, equivarrebbe ad uccidere questa societá.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spalletti 6 milioni ha fatto raddoppiare il valore di quelli dell’Inter?
> Sarri 1 milione cosa ha fatto con i giocatori del Napoli?
> 
> E Gasperini con quelli dell’Atalanta?
> ...



Lo spero.

in media, comunque, allenatore forte = valorizzazione

spalletti per me ha fatto bene quest'anno.
sarri ha fatto benissimo ed infatti adesso beccherà 6-7. ancelotti lo ha sempre fatto, al napoli ora non puoi aumentare niente, son tutti a manetta.
conte s'è vinto il campionato con una squadra presa da metà classifica
gasp è forte anche lui,
giampaolo ha un curriculum da brividi. ripeto, speriamo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> spesso purtroppo 1+1 non fa 2. cambi il modo di giocare e i rendimenti dei giocatori.



Si ma con Giampaolo mi aspetto che il rendimento dei giocatori cambi in positivo rispetto alla gestione Gattuso, non certo che cambi in negativo.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> metti che hai qualche infortunio grave, o un po' di sfiga...



In tal caso comincerei a pensare ad una maledizione, non è possibile che l’Inda vada in CL per due anni di fila di puro culo e noi dobbiamo costantemente essere falcidiati dalla sfiga. 



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io penso che questa stagione sia stato un evento unico per come è girata e non sfruttare il tutto sia stato un disastro



Lo penso anche io, ma la quota CL a più di 70 punti delle scorse stagioni è stata la vera anomalia. Secondo me è probabile che le prime tre l’anno prossimo faranno anche più punti di quest’anno, e che la quota CL rimanga pari a quella del 2018/2019 o addirittura si abbassi.

Vedremo, ma non vedo Lazio e Atalanta messe meglio, e la Roma men che meno. Ranieri aveva detto più volte durante l’anno che se la Roma non fosse andata in CL molti giocatori sarebbero andati via.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non se la rosa é fatta con tanti giocatori di 22-23 anni che prendono 1,2 di stipendio.
> 
> Poi tutto ha la giusta dimensione.
> 
> Forse 60 punti sono veramente troppo pochi, ma arrivare sesti con 65, facendo bel gioco e magari tanti gol, i tuoi giovani li valorizza eccome.



Se non sbaglio Gazidis stesso disse che ci sarebbe stato un mix di giocatori giovani ed esperti, nel suo famoso discorso di due settimane fa. Per me dobbiamo assolutamente fare un lavoro fatto bene e fare plusvalenza senza indebolirci rispetto alle concorrenti per il quarto posto. 

In questo si dovrà vedere la competenza della dirigenza attuale, poche balle.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che il campionato che qualifica per la superlega é quello 2023/2024.
> 
> L’ammissione alla superlega sará esaminata nella primavera 2024 sulla base dei seguenti bilanci:
> 
> ...



Ma infatti ripeto, non è quello che dobbiamo fare adesso. A noi adesso serve un DS capace di portarti i Milinkovic Savic a due lire, come ha fatto Tare alla Lazio. Fare altri investimenti folli sarebbe venefico, ma altrettanto lo sarebbe indebolire tecnicamente la squadra, vendiamo pure Donnarumma, Suso e Cutrone, ma che siano sostituiti con elementi all’altezza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la fine.
> 
> Anche perché la SuperCL/Superlega ci sarà sicuramente dal 2024, e i club che vi parteciperanno prenderanno il volo, perciò se senza l’esistenza della SuperCL e col mantenimento dello stato di cose attuale (con le squadre di serie A che coi diritti TV prendono due spicci) per noi sarebbe difficilissimo risalire, con l’esistenza della SuperCL e noi esclusi diventerebbe impossibile. Anche solo tra la Juve e noi si creerebbe un divario economico paragonabile all’attuale divario tra Milan e Genoa.
> 
> Da quello che so però i meriti storici avranno un peso per l’entrata nella SuperCL.



Su protesta delle piccole l’ammissione avverrá su base meritocratica. 

A titolo di esempio:

Alla superlega 2024/2025 accederanno le prime 4 della serie A.
Alle Europa League I accederanno la quinta e la sesta
Alle Europa League II accederá la settima (é un esempio i dettagli sono da definire).

Dopodiché funzionerá con promozioni e retrocessioni, le prime 4 della EL I, piú 4 che emergeranno da un playoff tra le vincenti dei vari campionati europei entreranno in superlega e le 8 peggiori della Superlega retrocederanno in EL I.

Quindi entrare in Superlega dopo il 2024,sará o lunghissimo o durissimo.

Meglio non mancare l’appuntamento.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Su protesta delle piccole l’ammissione avverrá su base meritocratica.
> 
> A titolo di esempio:
> 
> ...



Assolutamente. Io lo dico da tanto che il Milan ha un potenziale che è inferiore solo al Real Madrid, per il resto il brand ha un valore tale, se portato alle massime potenzialità, che nemmeno il Barca, il Bayern e lo United possono starci dietro. Tantomeno Rube e Inda.

E la Superlega sarà proprio ciò che ci permetterà di valorizzare al massimo il nostro brand, non la si può mancare per nessuna ragione al mondo.

Se c’è una possibilità di tornare a vedere giocare dei campioni a San Siro è proprio la superLega.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma con Giampaolo mi aspetto che il rendimento dei giocatori cambi in positivo rispetto alla gestione Gattuso, non certo che cambi in negativo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Come giocatori esperti non aspettarti non aspettarti Fabregas, quanto piuttosto un Alves, un Sorrentino.
Disse infatti nell’intervista esperti, ma non big.

Il nucleo sará giovane, gli esperti serviranno per dare soliditá al gruppo, trasmettere valori e fornire un’ancora, ma non occuperanno all’inizio una parte rilevante del budget, che sará per lo piú impegnato su prospetti futuribili.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Come giocatori esperti non aspettarti non aspettarti Fabregas, quanto piuttosto un Alves, un Sorrentino.
> Disse infatti nell’intervista esperti, ma non big.
> 
> Il nucleo sará giovane, gli esperti serviranno per dare soliditá al gruppo, trasmettere valori e fornire un’ancora, ma non occuperanno all’inizio una parte rilevante del budget, che sará per lo piú impegnato su prospetti futuribili.



No, non mi aspetto i Fabregas, tranquillo. Se i prospetti futuribili sono gente stile Piatek, come livello, mi va benissimo. 

Di esperti ne basta uno per reparto, basta che sia gente con le palle e un minimo di capacità.


----------



## Black (10 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che il campionato che qualifica per la superlega é quello 2023/2024.
> 
> L’ammissione alla superlega sará esaminata nella primavera 2024 sulla base dei seguenti bilanci:
> 
> ...



ma veramente per l'ammissione alla superlega guarderanno i bilanci?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> ma veramente per l'ammissione alla superlega guarderanno i bilanci?



Il fpf vale comunque, anzi il deficit massimo ammesso scenderá da 30 a 5 milioni.
Per la coppa 2024/2025 bisogna essere a posto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> ma veramente per l'ammissione alla superlega guarderanno i bilanci?



Se le piccole l’avranno vinta, si.

Se conterà il ranking storico, invece, le cose andranno diversamente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No, non mi aspetto i Fabregas, tranquillo. Se i prospetti futuribili sono gente stile Piatek, come livello, mi va benissimo.
> 
> Di esperti ne basta uno per reparto, basta che sia gente con le palle e un minimo di capacità.



Alves, De Rossi, Quagliarella.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il fpf vale comunque, anzi il deficit massimo ammesso scenderá da 30 a 5 milioni.
> Per la coppa 2024/2025 bisogna essere a posto.



Scusa ma come diavolo si fa ad avere un deficit permesso di 5 milioni? Già 30 milioni è assurdamente restrittivo per chi non è già al top in questo momento, secondo molti “esperti” il deficit ammesso dovrebbe arrivare almeno a 80 milioni per evitare di cristallizzare i rapporti di forza, un deficit di cinque milioni ha zero senso.

Dopo questa ferale notizia sono sempre più certo che senza l’invenzione della SuperLega e il doping pecuniario che ne risulterà per i grandi club (anche se non siamo più un grande club come risultati sportivi lo siamo ancora come bacino d’utenza, eccome) non ritorneremmo mai più.

Con buona pace dei tradizionalisti che addirittura vorrebbero non solo mantenere lo status quo attuale, ma addirittura tornare alla vecchia CL dove erano ammessi solo i campioni (un ritorno impossibile ma che, se avvenisse, equivarrebbe a mettere l’AC Milan in un container e scaricarlo nella Fossa delle Marianne con un centinaio di tonnellate di cemento piazzategli sopra).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Alves, De Rossi, Quagliarella.



Dove si firma?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma come diavolo si fa ad avere un deficit permesso di 5 milioni? Già 30 milioni è assurdamente restrittivo per chi non è già al top in questo momento, secondo molti “esperti” il deficit ammesso dovrebbe arrivare almeno a 80 milioni per evitare di cristallizzare i rapporti di forza, un deficit di cinque milioni ha zero senso.
> 
> Dopo questa ferale notizia sono sempre più certo che senza l’invenzione della SuperLega e il doping pecuniario che ne risulterà per i grandi club (anche se non siamo più un grande club come risultati sportivi lo siamo ancora come bacino d’utenza, eccome) non ritorneremmo mai più.
> 
> Con buona pace dei tradizionalisti che addirittura vorrebbero non solo mantenere lo status quo attuale, ma addirittura tornare alla vecchia CL dove erano ammessi solo i campioni (un ritorno impossibile ma che, se avvenisse, equivarrebbe a mettere l’AC Milan in un container e scaricarlo nella Fossa delle Marianne con un centinaio di tonnellate di cemento piazzategli sopra).



Basta essere strutturalmente in utile come la maggior parte delle squadre.

Il Bayer fa +80, poi + 50, anche se fa -70 l’anno dopo rimane a + 60, basta poi chiudere a + 5 e sei a posto.

Tieni conto che non tutte le spese in bilancio entrano nel calcolo del fpf ad esempio gli ammortamenti materiali e gli investimenti nel settore giovanile non vi rientrano. Quindi dire massimo -5 sul bilancio ai fini del fpf, puó significare anche -50, -60 sul totale del bilancio triennale effettivo.

Raga... é inutile girarci intorno, spendi auello che guadagni. Se spendi bene, guadagni di piú e spendi di piú. Questa é la sola e unica strada.


----------



## hsl (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la fine.
> 
> Anche perché la SuperCL/Superlega ci sarà sicuramente dal 2024, e i club che vi parteciperanno prenderanno il volo, perciò se senza l’esistenza della SuperCL e col mantenimento dello stato di cose attuale (con le squadre di serie A che coi diritti TV prendono due spicci) per noi sarebbe difficilissimo risalire, con l’esistenza della SuperCL e noi esclusi diventerebbe impossibile. Anche solo tra la Juve e noi si creerebbe un divario economico paragonabile all’attuale divario tra Milan e Genoa.
> 
> Da quello che so però i meriti storici avranno un peso per l’entrata nella SuperCL.



E' proprio per questo motivo che l'ho chiesto. Non sono un disfattista, al contrario sono un sognatore, e spero che da un momento all'altro ritorneremo ai vertici del calcio mondiale ma.. Se non dovessimo riuscirci? Se mancassimo l'appuntamento con la Superlega non saremmo forse al pari delle altre piccole? A quanti di noi starà bene vedere partite infrasettimanali? La superlega aumenterà ancora di più il gap tra tutte le squadre finendo per ammazzare quel poco di buono che è rimasto di questo sport.
Già di emozione ce n'è poca, ogni articolo sul Milan sembra di leggere il Sole 24 ore...


----------



## First93 (10 Giugno 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Finalmente uno che sa e/o capisce le cose.Non c'è nessun FPF che impedisca ad Elliott di spendere, perlomeno entro certi limiti, che però nella nostra situazione sarebbero manna dal cielo....con 60 mln in più all'anno strutturali, legali e consentiti dalle regole vigenti parametrate al fatturato netto del Milan, si potrebbero fare tante cose! O perlomeno, molto più di quanto si possa fare attualmente.
> E' quindi evidente che al di la dei soliti proclami, che sentiamo a ritornello da ormai 7-8 anni, alla fine non c'è mai una volontà sancita dai fatti di investire pesantemente ed almeno a medio termine per riportarci dove ci compete.



Io posso capire che Elliot ha la possibilità di immettere soldi "autosponsorizzandosi", però non è neanche colpa loro se il Milan è in questa situazione (sempre ammesso che sia Singer il vero proprietario). Indipendentemente da questi introiti extra, con un fatturato secondo solo a Juve e Inter, arrivare tra i primi quattro è impossibile? Io penso che quest'obiettivo non sia così assurdo, poi una volta aggiustati i conti si spera che avvenga la cessione definitiva ad una proprietà realmente ambiziosa, un po' come Suning per le melme.

Non possiamo obbligarli a immettere soldi a fondo perduto, a loro del Milan interessa solo il lato economico non quello sportivo. Inoltre quest'anno non si può dire che gli investimenti siano stati a zero, guarda la campagna acquisti.

A noi serve competenza e serietà, cosa che per molti anni non abbiamo avuto, i soldi negli ultimi due anni ci sono stati eccome.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

hsl ha scritto:


> E' proprio per questo motivo che l'ho chiesto. Non sono un disfattista, al contrario sono un sognatore, e spero che da un momento all'altro ritorneremo ai vertici del calcio mondiale ma.. Se non dovessimo riuscirci? Se mancassimo l'appuntamento con la Superlega non saremmo forse al pari delle altre piccole? ..



Si, rimarremmo al pari di una Lazietta.



hsl ha scritto:


> A quanti di noi starà bene vedere partite infrasettimanali? La superlega aumenterà ancora di più il gap tra tutte le squadre finendo per ammazzare quel poco di buono che è rimasto di questo sport.
> Già di emozione ce n'è poca, ogni articolo sul Milan sembra di leggere il Sole 24 ore...



Concordo, la SuperLega sarà la fine del calcio come lo abbiamo conosciuto. Ma la strada è tracciata, è la conseguenza inevitabile dell’esplosione globale del calcio.

Una spallata imperiosa al calcio col quale siamo cresciuti la diede la sentenza Bosman, che di fatto togliendo il limite al numero di stranieri in squadra rese impossibile competere per squadre dallo scarso potere economico come la Steaua e la Stella Rossa (che, in conseguenza di detta sentenza, non poterono più trattenere i loro campioni), l’FPF è stata un’ulteriore spallata e la superlega sarà quella definitiva.

Ma purtroppo così è, e noi abbiamo ancora la possibilità di essere tra quelli che se la godranno invece di essere tra quelli ai quali resteranno solo le briciole.

Sfruttiamola. O diventeremo una Stella Rossa con molto più blasone, e campioni come quello del tuo avatar mai più vestiranno rossonero.


----------



## sunburn (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo non puoi saperlo. Non è detto che senza Belluccone avremmo avuto necessariamente dei presidenti morti di fame incapaci di farci vincere, quindi non puoi dire che senza Berlusconi saremmo fermi alle due CL degli anni ‘60.
> 
> Magari non ne avremmo sette, ma che saremmo fermi a due CL e addirittura allo scudetto della stella di 40 anni fa (quando perfino la ROMA!!!! Ha vinto qualcosa nel frattempo, e ha raggiunto una finale di CL e una semifinale) non sta scritto da nessuna parte.


A parte che il Milan era sostanzialmente fallito e nessun imprenditore si era fatto avanti, ma noi sappiamo che dal giorno in cui Berlusconi ha acquistato il Milan, Juventus e Inter hanno vinto UNA Champions a testa e di certo i rispettivi proprietari non erano dei morti di fame. Quindi, con un margine d'errore prossimo allo zero, possiamo affermare che a quest'ora saremmo fermi alle due Coppe dei Campioni degli anni Sessanta. 
Ad ogni modo, il mio discorso era per dire che ci troviamo in una fase della nostra Storia in cui dobbiamo camminare con le nostre gambe e non ha senso fare riferimento a un palmares che è tale grazie a un periodo di trionfi che ha pochi eguali nella storia del calcio, sia per numero di trofei che per le modalità di gestione del club che hanno consentito quei trionfi. Trionfi che sono stati il frutto della potenza economica, della forza politica e dell'Ego di una singola persona.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A parte che il Milan era sostanzialmente fallito e nessun imprenditore si era fatto avanti, ma noi sappiamo che dal giorno in cui Berlusconi ha acquistato il Milan, Juventus e Inter hanno vinto UNA Champions a testa e di certo i rispettivi proprietari non erano dei morti di fame. Quindi, con un margine d'errore prossimo allo zero, possiamo affermare che a quest'ora saremmo fermi alle due Coppe dei Campioni degli anni Sessanta.
> Ad ogni modo, il mio discorso era per dire che ci troviamo in una fase della nostra Storia in cui dobbiamo camminare con le nostre gambe e non ha senso fare riferimento a un palmares che è tale grazie a un periodo di trionfi che ha pochi eguali nella storia del calcio, sia per numero di trofei che per le modalità di gestione del club che hanno consentito quei trionfi. Trionfi che sono stati il frutto della potenza economica, della forza politica e dell'Ego di una singola persona.



Se è per questo da quando Belluccone ha preso il Milan la CL l’hanno vinta squadroni epocali come Stella Rossa (proprio l’anno in cui ci prese il nano), Porto, (due volte), PSV, Borussia Dortmund e Olympique Marsiglia. Juve e Inter, specie la prima, hanno underperformato, e la prima ha pure un karma negativo in CL (del resto certe porcate fatte in patria si scontano, in qualche modo).

Dubito che avremmo avuto come proprietario uno incapace di farci raggiungere ciò che queste squadre hanno raggiunto, cioè vincere una CL, a meno che non si pensi che a quei tempi fossimo incapaci di attirare proprietari decenti (il fatto che nessuno si fosse ancora fatto avanti non vuol dire che in assenza di Belluccone non ci avrebbe preso nessuno).

Per me tre o quattro CL le avremmo, dubito che avremmo avuto una forza economica inferiore ai temibili Porto e Borussia Dortmund. Senza contare che tu hai detto che saremmo ancora fermi a dieci scudetti (lo scudetto della stella è del ‘79), quando perfino la Roma ne ha vinto uno nel frattempo.

Senza offesa ma discorsi simili li ho sentiti fare solo da juventini e interisti, sono certo che tu non lo sia e sono certo della tua buonafede, ma discorsi di questo tipo li ho sentiti fare solo da loro.

Ricordo en passant che ad inizio anni ‘80 cinque trofei Internazionali (due CL, due coppe delle coppe e una intercontinentale) non erano poca roba, l’Inter ne aveva 4 e la Juve 1 (la coppa uefa del ‘77), e a livello internazionale eravamo pari al Bayern (pure loro ne avevano 5 di trofei internazionali) e inferiori solo a Real e Liverpool.

Quindi al momento della seconda retrocessione, quella sul campo (prendo il momento peggiore della nostra storia) eravamo già la squadra italiana più titolata d’Europa e nella top five europea.

Giusto per mettere i puntini sulle i, e chiarire che non siamo certo una Lazietta resa grande dal Belluccone.

Riguardo al resto, abbiamo una possibilità di risalire ora, con la superLega, in assenza di quella ho già detto che pure io la vedrei nerissima, vista la trasformazione del calcio avvenuta nell’ultimo decennio.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A parte che il Milan era sostanzialmente fallito e nessun imprenditore si era fatto avanti, ma noi sappiamo che dal giorno in cui Berlusconi ha acquistato il Milan, Juventus e Inter hanno vinto UNA Champions a testa e di certo i rispettivi proprietari non erano dei morti di fame. Quindi, con un margine d'errore prossimo allo zero, possiamo affermare che a quest'ora saremmo fermi alle due Coppe dei Campioni degli anni Sessanta.
> Ad ogni modo, il mio discorso era per dire che ci troviamo in una fase della nostra Storia in cui dobbiamo camminare con le nostre gambe e non ha senso fare riferimento a un palmares che è tale grazie a un periodo di trionfi che ha pochi eguali nella storia del calcio, sia per numero di trofei che per le modalità di gestione del club che hanno consentito quei trionfi. Trionfi che sono stati il frutto della potenza economica, della forza politica e dell'Ego di una singola persona.



E' vero quello che dici (strano … ).

Però è anche vero che l'AC Milan è la PRIMA squadra di una metropoli europea. Non è ammissibile che rimanga indietro ad altre squadre, o che rimanga nell'anonimato. Abbiamo attraversato un trentennio strepitoso grazie a colui che ha investito e seguito una linea vincente, egocentrismo o meno.

Stiamo attraversando un periodo buio, ma guardiamo anche quello che ci è successo. Niente di simile rispetto ad altre società, che con tutta ipotesi sarebbero state sepolte da cotanto spirito distruttivo.

Scandalo scommesse, ben 2 serie B. Presidenti furfanti, gente che scappava con il malloppo.
Congiunture cinesi, lavanderie, DS incompetenti. Allenatori da primavera.
Giocatori inconsistenti, milioni buttati, dilaniamenti interni.
Da più di 8 anni oggetto di ripetuti e chirurgichi smantellamenti.
Devo proseguire?

Se avessimo avuto una società "normale" magari non avremmo vinto tanto, ma nemmeno saremmo rimasti fermi alle 2 CL.

Eppure siamo ancora qui. Messi male, ma forse con una strada sulla quale rimettersi. Ce la possiamo fare, magari con gente come Maldini e Boban al timone. Lasciamo andare i pezzi pregiati, il Milan deve rimettersi a posto fondamentalmente come club. I pezzi pregiati ritorneranno se la società ritorna seria.


----------



## sunburn (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se è per questo da quando Belluccone ha preso il Milan la CL l’hanno vinta squadroni epocali come Porto, (due volte), Stella Rossa, PSV, Borussia Dortmund e Olympique Marsiglia.
> 
> Dubito che avremmo avuto come proprietario uno incapace di farci raggiungere ciò che queste squadre hanno raggiunto, cioè vincere una CL, a meno che non si pensi che a quei tempi fossimo incapaci di attirare proprietari decenti (il fatto che nessuno si fosse ancora fatto avanti non vuol dire che in assenza di Belluccone non ci avrebbe preso nessuno).
> 
> ...


Forse non hai mai letto le cronache del tempo. Tra le dimissioni di Farina e il passaggio a Berlusconi passarono due mesi in cui nessuno si fece avanti. L'accordo venne raggiunto il giorno prima dell'udienza nella quale si sarebbe nominato l'amministratore giudiziario, anticamera del fallimento e della sparizione del club. Appetibiili o no( e non credo fosse appetibile un club reduce da due retrocessioni, di cui una disonorevole non solo per questioni sportive), nessuno avrebbe messo 11 miliardi per un club che avrebbe potuto eventualmente prendere a 0 il giorno successivo. 
Comunque, ripeto, il senso del mio discorso era un altro e stiamo andando troppo OT.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Forse non hai mai letto le cronache del tempo. Tra le dimissioni di Farina e il passaggio a Berlusconi passarono due mesi in cui nessuno si fece avanti. L'accordo venne raggiunto il giorno prima dell'udienza nella quale si sarebbe nominato l'amministratore giudiziario, anticamera del fallimento e della sparizione del club. Appetibiili o no( e non credo fosse appetibile un club reduce da due retrocessioni, di cui una disonorevole non solo per questioni sportive), nessuno avrebbe messo 11 miliardi per un club che avrebbe potuto eventualmente prendere a 0 il giorno successivo.
> Comunque, ripeto, il senso del mio discorso era un altro e stiamo andando troppo OT.



Io di quei tempi non ho letto le cronache, li ho vissuti, essendo del ‘67. E ti ricordo che la Fininvest puntava proprio al fallimento del Milan di Farina per poi prendersi la società a prezzo di saldo, e che 11 miliardi per un club come il Milan all’epoca erano una cifra ridicola, non certo una spesa folle da ricco scemo.

Il senso del tuo discorso l’ho capito perfettamente, ma che la squadra più titolata del campionato all’epoca più prestigioso e ricco di campioni (anche le inglesi erano forti in quel periodo eh, ma la Serie A era già l’NBA d’Europa, e da lì a qualche anno avrebbe raggiunto l’apogeo) potesse fare la fine di uno Stella Rossa qualunque lo trovo altamente inverosimile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> _*Se avessimo avuto una società "normale" magari non avremmo vinto tanto, ma nemmeno saremmo rimasti fermi alle 2 CL.
> *_
> Eppure siamo ancora qui. Messi male, ma forse con una strada sulla quale rimettersi. Ce la possiamo fare, magari con gente come Maldini e Boban al timone. Lasciamo andare i pezzi pregiati, il Milan deve rimettersi a posto fondamentalmente come club. I pezzi pregiati ritorneranno se la società ritorna seria.



Quoto tutto, specie la parte in grassetto. Ma qui si parla del Milan come di un Nottingham Forrest che ha fatto la voce grossa per un ventennio prima di tornare nell’oblio che gli compete, sinceramente quando leggo certe cose mi pare di essere capitato per sbaglio su un forum di sfinteristi.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Giugno 2019)

Ancora -100?
Ma il mercato cinese non era stato messo tutto nel bilancio dello scorso anno?
E questo mercato non era in pareggio? (Parole di Leonardo se non sbaglio)
Spiace ma urge vendere Donnarumma e Suso subito e poi fare mercato con ciò che rimane
Abbiamo già fatto l'all in, ci è andata male, ora bisogna rispettare le regole e mettere a posto il bilancio senza indebolire la squadra. 
Il fattore allenatore (Giampaolo al posto di Gattuso) sarà fondamentale


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Giugno 2019)




----------



## Ninni21 (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 giugno, continua l'incubo Milan in materia di bilanci in rosso. Entro il prossimo 30 giugno il club rossonero chiuderà il bilancio a quota -100 mln di euro (o qualcosa in più). Serviranno cessioni che possano garantire plusvalenze, entro il mese. E senza un settlement c'è il forte rischio che il Milan vada a giudizio anche per il 2016-2019. E la situazione non è delle migliori nemmeno per il 2021.



Quindi il corriere conosce già i dati di un bilancio non ancora pubblicato...davvero bravi!!!
Per fortuna non sono in contatto con la GdF!

Poi, non hanno ancora capito che il Milan andrà a giudizio - salvo "patteggiamenti" omnicomprensivi - anche per le annualità successive, perchè il FPF è strutturato su un triennio.

Se si vuole risolvere la questione, ad oggi, si dovrebbe fare un + 240 mln di euro di fatturato, in modo da ripianare le due annualità precedenti. Evento più unico che raro...

Ma non credo che le regole siano ben chiare a chi scrive questi articoletti...


----------



## Djici (10 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Finisco dicendo che tutti citano PSG e City, al limite. L’Inter che qualche marchingegno cercano di mettere in piedi, ma non riescono a portare dati di altre squadre che violino il fpf eppure ottengono risultati in europa ed in patria molto superiori a queste.
> 
> Tutti che invece di trovare un modo di imitare il Bayern o il Liverpool o l’Atletico Madrid, cercano una proprietá disposta ad imbrogliare.
> 
> Per me inconcepibile.


Eh ma hai ragione. 
D'altronde su tutti i forum juventini leggo di utenti che non vogliono Guardiola fino a quando continueranno a fareplusvalenze farlocche con giocatori scarsi girati alle solite squadre. 
Leggo interisti che gridano no a conte e a giocatori di livello fino a quando ci saranno sponsor interni e plus plusvalenze farlocche. 
Stessa cosa per il PSG. I tifosi non vogliono Griezman ma vogliono cedere Neymar e Mbappè per rispettare il FPF e stanno organizzando una manifestazione perché sono contro il sceicco che inganna L'UEFA con sponsor farlocchi.
I cugini del City hanno detto che faranno uguale.
E le spagnole hanno deciso di rimborsare i soldi ai stati europei e quindi non prenderanno ne Hazard ne nessun altro... Anzi stanno per cedere Messi. 

Sveglia. 
Solo il milanista conosce le regole del FPF a memoria. Gli altri pensano al calcio giocato perché alle regole del Uefa ci pensano i proprietari... Sul come aggirare le regole. 

Noi invece I soliti polli.


----------



## Davidoff (10 Giugno 2019)

Se vogliamo rispettare il fpf alla lettera partendo da una situazione simile diventeremo l'Udinese. Siamo economicamente disastrati, facciamo prima ad andare falliti e ripartire dalla C2 quasi, i tempi sono gli stessi...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo rispettare il fpf alla lettera partendo da una situazione simile diventeremo l'Udinese. Siamo economicamente disastrati, facciamo prima ad andare falliti e ripartire dalla C2 quasi, i tempi sono gli stessi...



Guarda il mio post in bar Milan sui conti della Belva e vedrai che non è così.

bisogna essere attenti e oculati,

saper vendere (magari tessendo opportunamente le relazioni con gli agenti) e saper acquistare.

Basta quello.


----------



## Davide L (10 Giugno 2019)

Questi gironalai naturalmente hanno studiato il bilancio del Milan. Staremo a vedere.


----------

